# Wanted - Cute female short-haired Chihuahua puppy



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive been searching for about 3 weeks and have had no luck, i have been scammed about 4 times, and im not happy any more, We dont have much money and will always show a puppy the love and care it needs, we are despratly waiting to give a puppy a kind loving home, please contact me if any 1 has any news...

Thanks Danielle


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Have you tried the chihuahua rescues? just a thought...*


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi i dont really know of any do u have a link please xox

Thanks Danielle


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> Hi i dont really know of any do u have a link please xox
> 
> Thanks Danielle


*Sorry i dont have a link..but you might also want to try and get in touch with breeders and they might know of rescues for the type of dog you are looking for.*


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

British Chihuahua Club Rescue
Mrs P Bungard, Hove, Sussex. Tel: 01273 413501

Chihuahua Rescue Service
Edith Esland, Chesterfield, Derbys. Tel: 01246 866334


It may also be worth contacting the breed clubs as they may also have a member who is involved in rescue and rehoming.

BRITISH CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec: Mr G Hazlehurst. Tel No: not available, contact the Kennel Club for details. 
CHIHUAHUA CLUB OF SCOTLAND. Sec: Miss L Russell. Tel No 01236 830145 
CHIHUAHUA CLUB OF WALES. Sec. Dr Curr. Tel No: 020 8743 4073 
LONGCOAT CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec. Mrs Lee. Tel No: 01635 278510 
MIDLAND CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec. Ms L Stacey. Tel No: 01773 713670 
NORTHERN COUNTIES CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec. Mrs C A Barlow. Tel No: 01524 752621 
ULSTER CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec. Mrs W McDevitt. Tel No: 028 777 65191 
WEST COUNTRY CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec. Mrs M Greening. Tel No: 01249 783522 
SMOOTHCOAT CHIHUAHUA CLUB. Sec: Mrs M Greening. Tel No: 0249 783522


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your help

I will have a look and contact them...

Thanks Danielle


----------

